
Raising your kid as a vegan could soon be a crime in Italy - Tomte
http://arstechnica.com/science/2016/08/raising-your-kid-as-a-vegan-could-soon-be-a-crime-in-italy/
======
Flockster
Couldn't the same argument be made for obese kids and diets without enough
nessesary vitamins etc?

~~~
Oletros
This is what the proposal say, it doesn't singles out vegan diets

------
JoeAltmaier
It was a public health issue there. Became an issue of, support Vegans or
support Kids. No-brainer.

